# compteur de messages pour iMessage



## tigre2010 (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,​

Alors voila, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a un moyen de compter le nombre de messages envoyés à un contact par iMessage sur mon mac. J'ai essayé de compter manuellement, mais y'en a vraiment trop, j'en suis à 400aine, et j'ai du me gourer en comptant déjà 

Je sais qu'il y a un outil pour le faire sur un iPhone jailbreaké, mais j'ai un 5, et le jailbreak est pas encore sorti (certain dise dimanche, je ne sais pas s'il faut faire confiance, surtout que d'habitude il n'y a pas de date à l'avance. Enfin, là n'est pas mon problème).

Donc voila, quelqu'un connait il un logiciel ou une astuce pour compter mes messages ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas de solution mais....
...Mais 400 messages à une même personne (depuis le 21 septembre date officielle de sortie en France de l'iphone ça fait au minimum 3 messages par jour): C'est du harcèlement non ?


----------



## tigre2010 (31 Janvier 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est du harcèlement non ?



J'ai vidé l'historique le 2e janvier ^^
Quand j'avais les sms, c'était 200 sms par jours au même contact, c'est pas de l'harcèlement, c'est autre chose avec un grand A ^^

C'est dommage, je suis chez sfr, et il m'indique le nombre de sms envoyés par mois à un contact, mais dès que tu passes par iMessage, ça compte plus. Je vais attendre le jailbreak pour mettre le tweak, je pense, sur mon iphone en attendant de trouver un outil sur mac os x


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Janvier 2013)

tigre2010 a dit:


> J'ai vidé l'historique le 2e janvier ^^
> Quand j'avais les sms, c'était 200 sms par jours au même contact, c'est pas de l'harcèlement, c'est autre chose avec un grand A ^^.........



C'est pas beau çà !!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

(Fais quand même attention: Faut bosser !)


----------



## tigre2010 (31 Janvier 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> (Fais quand même attention: Faut bosser !)



Je sais, je bosse, je suis en médecine, et faut beaucoup bosser.


Par contre pour mon problème, y-a pas un moyen d'enregistrer les conversations sous formes de txt, avec un message par ligne ? Ca me permettrait de compter


----------

